# Shampoos



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I have been buying Maltese Secret Whitening Shampoo and Conditioner, which as some of you know, is the brand owned by the administrator of "that other maltese forum". After coming here last week and reading the email that he sent to Joe (even though it was some time ago) I do not want to support that forum or it's owner so do not want to order it again. I do not want to be a contributor in him profitting in any way. Can someone point me in the direction of a whitening shampoo that works. I have bought several brands at PetSmart that claim to be whitening shampoos and have noticed no difference.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I have to add my fifty cents here. I ordered the Maltese Secrets set a couple months ago too. When I opened a bottle of the shampoo I was surprised to see the consistency was like water (even after shaking).
The conditioner was about the same. I wrote to him and politely asked about the consistency as I thought maybe I got a diluted batch or something. He wrote back the most insulting response. He told me to go buy stuff at Walmart if I don't want to pay the price for good quality stuff. I was shocked and dismayed.
I had no idea anyone would sell product and respond to a simple query in this manner. I wrote back stating it was not my intention to go to Walmart, but I will stick with Laser Lites as it seems to work better anyway. Sorry for your time and trouble. Haha.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I too tried many name brands of shampoo before trying what I currently use. Nowadays I use Chris Christensen products exclusively. He has a whitening shampoo (White on White) that actually works. Here is a link to the website.

Chris Christensen Products


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Yeah, the Maltese Secret is runny but does seem to work. I would say I cannot believe how rude he was to you, but after some of the things I have found out about him since I have been here, it doesn't surprise me a bit. He was rude to another user when they asked about the ingredients as they are not listed. Thanks for the info and thanks Sassy's mom for posting the link to the site. I will check it out. 

Cheryl


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I have to say for Toy I always use Pantene silk and shine shampoo and conditioner. It is what the breeder swears by and so I use it on her. Her hair is ice white so I don't need a whitener on her.
I was going to try the Maltese Secrets on Cosy as she has a very slight bit of color on her ears, but when I tried it I didn't see any difference at all and didn't find it as moisturizing. I've heard a lot of good things about Laser Lites products.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I have to say for Toy I always use Pantene silk and shine shampoo and conditioner. It is what the breeder swears by and so I use it on her. Her hair is ice white so I don't need a whitener on her.
> I was going to try the Maltese Secrets on Cosy as she has a very slight bit of color on her ears, but when I tried it I didn't see any difference at all and didn't find it as moisturizing. I've heard a lot of good things about Laser Lites products.[/B]


Typically ANY whitening shampoo is going to be more drying than your normal day to day shampoos. The light lemon you see on Cosy's ears is hereditary and no whitening shampoo will change the color. However, the whiteners are good for taking out any dinginess caused by food stains, urine, and everyday dust or environmental substances. I have never heard of the Laser Lites. Does it do a good job? A lot of breeders use Pantene on the pups. I guess it is for the lanoline (not sure.) If you decided to make a change there are others products out there that have the lanoline that you could use on both of your beautiful babies.


----------



## tubtub (Dec 28, 2005)

another vote for CC










I use the white on white once a month and every week then i use the day to day conditioner and shampoo, with ice on ice afterward. I must have to say though their peace and kindness spray is AMAZING. My baby used to have a stomach infection or an allergic reaction? But after spraying this on him for like a month, everything is great and the patch on his tummy is nice and smooth.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I wish I read this earlier. I got curious and ordered the Maltese Secrets shampoo/conditioner this afternoon. I have tried about every brand out there and wanted to see where this stood.

In terms of whitening shampoos... I recommend:
1) Pure Pwas Ultra Brightening Shampoo - http://www.purepaws.net/product.asp?intPro...&intCatalogID=1
2) Chris Christensen White on White - http://www.chrissystems.com/whiteon.htm
3) Plush Puppy Herbal Whitening - http://www.plushpuppy.com.au/whitening.html
4) Petsmart also sells a whitening shampoo by Groomax which is good.

I will not use the whitening shampoos on a regular basis. I usually only apply them to stained areas or use them once a month.

My favourite conditioner is the Plush Puppy Silk Protein Conditioner (http://www.plushpuppy.com.au/conditioner.html). It is absolutely amazing and makes their hair feel like silks and great with matts. I also use Christ Christensen, Pure Paws and Vellus conditioners.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> I have to say for Toy I always use Pantene silk and shine shampoo and conditioner. It is what the breeder swears by and so I use it on her. Her hair is ice white so I don't need a whitener on her.
> I was going to try the Maltese Secrets on Cosy as she has a very slight bit of color on her ears, but when I tried it I didn't see any difference at all and didn't find it as moisturizing. I've heard a lot of good things about Laser Lites products.[/B]


I just tried the new Pantene siver expressions. I must say it smelled very nice and did make their coats white. The only con is that it took FOREVER to rinse the stuff out. I may dilute it next time.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=162650
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think someone suggested the Nexus shampoo for silver hair once too.
Walmart has started carrying Nexus now here.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I honestly didn't use a whitening shampoo. I'd just do the first shampoo in a less dilute coat handler if the coat looked dull and it would look great after that. My dogs, especially Mikey in full coat doing agility, got REALLY dirty.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I have been using the Maltese Secret shampoo & conditioner.Other than it's thin runny consistency,I like it & have no complaints about it.It did improve Boo's cottony hair quite a bit & allow me to grow it out longer without a matt problem. But I seem to have to use twice as much of it because it's so runny & thin.I did order the CC products & will use them for Boo's next bath & grooming.Which ever products I like best,will be the ones I reorder.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I have been buying Maltese Secret Whitening Shampoo and Conditioner, which as some of you know, is the brand owned by the administrator of "that other maltese forum". After coming here last week and reading the email that he sent to Joe (even though it was some time ago) I do not want to support that forum or it's owner so do not want to order it again. I do not want to be a contributor in him profitting in any way. Can someone point me in the direction of a whitening shampoo that works. I have bought several brands at PetSmart that claim to be whitening shampoos and have noticed no difference.[/B]


Good for you!! I agree... there are other brands that are just as good or better... and lining "his" pockets is the last thing in the world I'd ever want to do. 

Brit, I have to laugh at the description: "consistency was like water". Knowing him, he probably bought a bunch of other shampoo, added water to it and re-bottled it. That's the "secret"!! :smrofl:


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I have only used the CC day to day shampoo and conditioner so I have nothing to compare it to but I do like it alot.


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

I would recommend the CC day to day shampoo , it's great


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> I have to say for Toy I always use Pantene silk and shine shampoo and conditioner. It is what the breeder swears by and so I use it on her. Her hair is ice white so I don't need a whitener on her.
> I was going to try the Maltese Secrets on Cosy as she has a very slight bit of color on her ears, but when I tried it I didn't see any difference at all and didn't find it as moisturizing. I've heard a lot of good things about Laser Lites products.[/B]



Is Pantene Silk & Shine different than the Pantene Smooth and Sleek? I used the Smooth and Sleek on Sophie's floor length coat for about 7 months and loved the way it made it look. But, she got tiny little knots that would not come out. I mentioned this on another list one day and everyone who was using this had the same problem! We learned that it was the Smooth and Sleek that was causing the knots!

Cathy


----------

